# Rumatel (Morantel Tartrate) wormer



## Fiesty1958 (Apr 12, 2009)

Has anyone used this wormer? I have a history of the HC worms - had serious problem last year. I've done the Famacha on all of the goats this afternoon, the babies are 1/2 and the mothers range from 3 to 4. I'm going to drop off a fecal sample to the vet in the am. The problem is I don't know exactly which goat it will be from unless I follow it in the morning, which I can and probably will do just to get an idea of what I'm dealing with. My babies this year are doing really will they range from 32 lbs (5 wks) to 18 lbs (3 wks). I've done some research on the Rumatel and it doesn't appear to have a withdrawal time for my milkers (I'm planning on milking two does this year). I've already started the babies on the corid cycle today. I plan on starting the mothers that I'm not milking tomorrow (the delay is that the neighbor with the scale should be home tomorrow and their cows should be in a field that I wouldn't be taking the goats through.) If not then I'm going to have to guesstimate their weights. Is there another way that I can get their weights? I know that in the cattle and horses you can use a tape to get their weights, do they have it for goats? Thanks for any assistance. Sheryl


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Yes, you can use a weight tape made especially for goats. Look for it where you buy horse tapes. They work pretty well.


----------



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

If you have a regular tape measure, here's a chart for conversion:

http://fiascofarm.com/goats/weight-chart.htm


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Fecal, ask the vet for numbers of eggs per gram of Hc on the slide and then use the wormer, refecal in 7 to 10 days no shorter and no longer, and see what the numbers read, without a 90%+ kill, it didn't work. With HC I would be much more interested in kill than milk withdrawal, because the loss of life and production costs more than a milk withdrawal does in milk lost. Vicki


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

I have used rumental with success, just make sure you do not grain them the night before so they are very eager for their grain in the morning. It is not as palatable as they say on the package. Here are the dosages I use: 1.6 oz per 100 lb or 3 TBS for small (6 to 12 months) 4 TBS for larger (Most of my milking does fall into that, so around 125 lb) and 5 TBS for huge (My bucks are in that category). If you are dosing kids I would go with 2 TBS. The drawback is you need to feed each individually to insure each eats their feed with the rumental. Results are normally seen within 36 hours. I have used this on kids with bottlejaw and have seen marked improvement in 24 - 36 hrs. I dose once with the rumental, then follow up with ivermectin or fenbendazole a few days later. There is NO with-hold time stated on the package for dairy goats, but I just use 4 milkings as a personal preference because it makes me feel better.


----------



## Fiesty1958 (Apr 12, 2009)

Jennifer, where do you get your Rumatel wormer? I know that Jeffers carries it. Southern States in Philippi doesn't carry it. I'm going to the Maryland Sheep & Wool Festival this upcoming weekend (May 1 & 2), I know that I'll have a better chance of getting it between home and Baltimore. Home is Belington, West Virginia (between Clarksburg & Elkins.)


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Worming when you see bottle jaw is not something you should be doing, it's worming at salage and most goats can't live through practices like that, certaily production suffers. Also you used Ivermectin and then Safeguard a few days later, so although the rumatel wormer may have helped, the cocktail or Ivermectin/safeguard is what killed the adult HC worms sucking the blood and causing the anemia and the bottlejaw (which is fluids pooling). And then although the worms are gone, it take months for goats to recover from worms and anemia so bad it causes symptoms like this.

Sheryl, one fecal sample taken to the vet will tell you what eggs you have, if you have enough eggs per gram to even worry about worming, and if HC, Cydectin is your drug of choice. I would bet rumatel would work well in large herds that they use it as a feed through between scheduled wormings of better products. Vicki


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

I have found it at my local feed store for around $10. 

Vicki, I did not say that is what I do. I said that it seems to work well even in severe cases. This part of the world is horrible for worms and that is an understatement. I am originally from VT and worms were not as persistent mainly because the cycle was broken with our long, very cold winters. Where I live now was a wake-up call for me on how to deal with parasites. So, when I mentioned the bottlejaw in the kid, yes, I had some but it was the FIRST year I lived in the south. In 25 years of owning goats and living in VT, I had NEVER even seen a case of bottlejaw. My first year down here was full of ups and downs that I had to experience, no amount of information could have prepared me totally. Anyway, when I first saw the bottlejaw and reseached the condition, I tried the rumental on the advice of the feed store owner. I added the follow up of ivermectin or fenbendazole because I felt the rumental was not going to clean out all the worms. But, the rumental did dramatically reduce the load which was why the swelling went down. It was after I saw improvment that I wormed them again with the other medication.


----------



## Fiesty1958 (Apr 12, 2009)

I am trying to get a fecal done. The vet that I went to when Nellie was ill a couple of weeks ago still hasn't returned my phone call in which I asked if I could bring some fecal samples to her to test. She wants to come here and do a who herd program, that's when I called back and told her that I was just starting to build my herd and I didn't have any money set aside to hire a vet to come out on a regular basis and if I could drop off some fecal samples to see what it is that I'm dealing with. I have a feeling that I'm going to have to find a microscope and learn how to do fecals in a hurry. So at the moment I'm blind to what I'm dealing with. I've taken a look in their fecals and I don't see any tapes so I'm sure they are not a problem. I clean out their stalls, barn pens daily of their excrements so I'm hoping that I'm not dealing with HC again. But I don't know either. I'm asking about rumental mainly because of the withdrawal times in the milk but like you stated before I don't want to use it at the risk of loosing a goat either. Right now their scores are not critical but I don't want to wait either. Thanks for your guidance. Sheryl


----------

